# gettin' ready for shows coming up



## pvwoodcrafts (Sep 24, 2016)

Judy's out of town this week at a wedding and I get to do my thing. Working on bowls today but here is a few things

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 20


----------



## Ray D (Sep 24, 2016)

Very nice. Love those burl rolling pins.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 24, 2016)

Very nice!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Sep 24, 2016)

That's a lot of nice rolling pins there - great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2016)

Tremendous display of fine craftsmanship! Loving those rolling pins. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 25, 2016)

Those are very cool indeed. Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 25, 2016)

I can't see anyone walking by without picking up one of those rolling pins. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Sep 25, 2016)

they really pull them in, especially the guys


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 25, 2016)

Most excellent!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 25, 2016)

I agree, I have never seen rolling pins like these. Outstanding work and combinations of timber.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 5, 2016)

Those are nice, what kind of finish do you use?


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 8, 2016)

Very cool they look great.


----------



## Ken Martin (Oct 15, 2016)

You're gonna have the coolest table at the show!!! Awesome work!

What exactly are the pieces between the 3 vertical pens and the pens and bottle stoppers arranged in the star? I've got an idea, but I'd

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 23, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> What exactly are the pieces between the 3 vertical pens and the pens and bottle stoppers arranged in the star? I've got an idea, but I'd


To me, they look like seam rippers.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah seam rippers. Hard to believe they're popular. Girls still sew


----------



## Ken Martin (Oct 24, 2016)

Well, I would have been wrong. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Nov 11, 2016)

Holy!!! That is some really nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2016)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> Judy's out of town this week at a wedding and I get to do my thing. Working on bowls today but here is a few things
> View attachment 114038


Niceeeee

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

